# Small turning job needed



## Fergal (16 Jun 2016)

Hello all

I recently acquired an old Bostitch electric motor-driven compressor which runs ok, but does not build any pressure. On stripping it down I found that the pump cylinder bore is damaged and the piston is loose within it causing there to be no compression. The cylinder is just an aluminium tube 53mm OD, 47mm ID, 45mm long. It looks like it's a replaceable part, but I have been unable to find one.

Does anybody with a lathe fancy turning me a replacement part? Of course I'll cover all costs and your beverage of choice!

Many thanks,

Fergal


----------



## seaco (18 Jun 2016)

Email Sent...


----------

